# Chrome Spikes



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Danny,

I am looking for a set of 4 spikes for a CC speaker stand I am building. I was wondering if you could tell me what the dimensions are for the ones you offer - I am mostly concerned with the height so I can cut my posts to length.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

They are 1.7" tall and .55" in diameter.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks Danny!


----------

